# Need to stop Cars from turning around in my driveway



## Jay106n

So this is a bit peevy. I know.  But I have a constant problem of people turning around in my driveway. I am the first driveway on a back road off a heavily traveled state road, so my driveway is a natural place for people to turn around. I guess I wouldn't really mind it except its not an easy driveway because it is a deceptive angle and has rock walls on both sides. This morning a SUV with boat trailer decided to make the turn around in my driveway and there was no way he was going to back a trailer out without going onto the lawn (his fatal error was pulling in, rather than backing in). The guy tore up the lawn and I had to help him unhitch and move his boat trailer off my lawn. He apologized and I could tell he felt bad, it was a mistake, but my driveway is not a public road. This is not the first time and it wont be the last.

Anybody have any ideas to stop people from turning around in my driveway? Signs are pointless, nobody reads.


----------



## firefighterjake

Signs have always worked for me . . . or rather . . . when I've seen a sign I've moved on to a different home out of respect for the home owner.


----------



## Jay106n

lol spike strips were my 1st thought also.

Might try this one.


----------



## velvetfoot

I don't have this problem, but I have a farm gate at the end of the driveway with an electric opener.  I have enough room so I can pull off the road and wait in the driveway for the gate to open instead of waiting in the road, which is not that busy but the apex of a hill.


----------



## Jay106n

I would love a gate.


----------



## heat seeker

FWIW, I think you're quite justified in not wanting people using your driveway. 

A remote controlled gate is the ticket. It doesn't have to be too substantial for people to get the message.  There are solar operated ones that don't require wiring to power. Attach your sign for added clout.


----------



## BrotherBart




----------



## Eagleknight

If it is happening all the time I would at least try a sign first. Simple and cheap. See how much it cuts it down. Gate is is going to most effective, but also a lot more expensive.


----------



## 1kzwoman

Back in the day Bump gates latches were available. Took a bit of practice to get bump right the a weighted pulley system opened the gate


----------



## BrotherBart

My 1,300 foot driveway shows on maps as being a road that goes through. Which it isn't and I have had a constant problem for 30 years with cars and trucks coming up here. I have never had a sign last more than a week down at the road without it disappearing.

(The three axle tractor and 40 foot trailer was a real adventure to get turned around.)


----------



## Highbeam

Make it less appealing. Narrow the entrance, put up a sign, a beam or overhead bar that 's really low to discourage folks. Ideally, a gate will stop it but then you need to deal with a gate.


----------



## gzecc

I make it a point to turn around in driveways that have signs that say no u-turns (when I need to make a u-turn).  I think those signs are obnoxious.  Probably why I have no friends.


----------



## velvetfoot

Probably.


----------



## moey

velvetfoot said:


> I don't have this problem, but I have a farm gate at the end of the driveway with an electric opener.  I have enough room so I can pull off the road and wait in the driveway for the gate to open instead of waiting in the road, which is not that busy but the apex of a hill.



What happens if EMS needs to get down your driveway? Something to think about if there is not a easy path around the gate.


----------



## smwilliamson

Hire a traffic cop


----------



## billb3

Cars use my driveway to turn around all the time.
Every now and then one with no driving skills ( stoned ? ) misses the driveway and hits the curb and the lawn.
House is a couple hundred feet from the road so I can ignore it.


----------



## BrotherBart

Reading the thread I can't help but remember a newspaper story in my hometown years ago. A family lived at the center end of a cul-de-sac and cars kept ending up in their yard and one hit the house. The guy planted oil well casings all across the front behind the curb and shrubbery. The next time the car was totaled. At the curb.


----------



## EatenByLimestone

There is a house on a curb here.  They dropped a 5 ft diameter willow along the road.


----------



## ironpony

try this one......


----------



## Highbeam

moey said:


> What happens if EMS needs to get down your driveway? Something to think about if there is not a easy path around the gate.



I work with the fire department on road issues and gate issues. They have made it quite clear that a gate won't stop them. It could add a minute to their time but so could a lot of things.

The gate doesn't need to be locked. It is only intended to make your particular driveway unattractive. I do not expect the driver to get out and open your gate so that he can use the drive for turning around.


----------



## begreen

Agreed. I would put up a basic 10 ft gate. It doesn't have to be locked, just latched.


----------



## sportbikerider78

I would put up a huge (goes without saying) Rosie O'donnell cut out.  People really like to stay away from those things.

On either side of the drive, place large rocks.  People really don't like getting their cars anywere near large rocks.


----------



## gzecc

People turn around in my driveway all the time. It is annoying, always thinking someone is coming home or visiting. This is a small annoyance. I bought this house in this location, if I didn't want turn arounds I should have bought in a different spot.
I always told the kids I was going to put up a small sign that said "$1.00 per U-Turn".


----------



## KD0AXS

Check your local regulations before you just go and put up a gate.  Chances are that the gate will have to be set back a certain distance from the road, and that distance will likely still allow plenty of room to turn around before they get to the gate.


----------



## semipro

Eagleknight said:


> If it is happening all the time I would at least try a sign first. Simple and cheap. See how much it cuts it down. Gate is is going to most effective, but also a lot more expensive.


+1
Its worth a try.  Gates are a pain. I've seen these signs and honor them.  I bet most others will too. 
And, if they still decide to do it and get stuck you don't have to be so nice next time.


----------



## begreen

http://www.amazon.com/Private-Driveway-Turn-Around-Sign/dp/B00095W1CQ


----------



## Dr.Faustus

park your car at the foot of the driveway. unless of course its a really long driveway and you have a haul to the house.


----------

